# Cordless Phones No Longer Functional



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I have a box full of old cordless telephones such as Vtech 5.8GHz. The batteries say to charge them for 16 hours min before using. I left about 3 of them plugged in over night charging and none of them turn on today, even though they show signs of power when they are docking/charging. I'm wondering if having left the phones unused and without a charge for so many years in a box discharged the batteries? If I just buy new batteries for the phones, like these, should they work: TEL10162 High Capacity NimH Battery - ia5845 - Vtech - Cordless Phone - Batteries Plus


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Rechargeable batteries have a limited lifetime, even if they are not in use.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Alright. Bought a new one online. Will see how it turns out. Thanks.


----------

